
A Surprise Breakfast Burrito Helped Twilio Acquire SendGrid in a $3B Deal - theBashShell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/02/01/why-twilio-acquired-sendgrid/
======
troydavis
Detailed negotiation timeline:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1477425/000104746918...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1477425/000104746918007718/a2237381zdefm14a.htm#dm46001_background_of_the_merger)

